# Shaken by Anna Nicole's death



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

###


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

It is horrible but from what I've heard on the news she died of a drug overdose. What kind of mother would do drugs with her young daughter with her? 
It's tragic for the child but Anna died from her own stupidity.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Lol? Why would you care for one second about anna nicole smith?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I had a feeling someone would do a post about this and I also had a feeling people would shoot back saying "Who Cares?" I was really shocked by her death also. I was just as shocked when her son Daniel died. I used to watch her show on E! and Daniel seemed so... normal next to all of them. He just seemed like a really cool kid who loved his mom. For years it was just the two of them. No dad around, no real family. I liked Anna Nicole. Sure she probably did drugs but so do a lot of people. That doesn't mean she deserved all the pain she went through. Losing your son right after giving birth to your daughter. That's messed up and something _noone_ should have to endure. Talk about tragic. She was a Hollywood icon. And a real person with a painful life. It just makes you realize how fragile life is and to cherish every moment. RIP Anna Nicole.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

You know what, I was shaken too and I f*cking care. If you want to laugh and say who cares, than who cares if YOU die? She was a person.

She may have been on drugs. Drug addicts are in the throes of a horrible disease and its NOT about being irresponsible. That's like calling a dp person irresponsible because they're too anxious to leave the house and go to work.

I'm so sad by this too. I don't care who she was, who she annoyed, what she took and what she did, she was a human being in complete and total agony and never got through to the other side and this absolutely devastates me.

If I could light candles in my dorm I would, one for her.

God bless you, Anna Nicole Smith, and I hope you find the peace you didn't find here on earth.

We are all like Anna Nicole in some way or another. If anyone of us were on national TV, we would also be the laughingstock of the world. And when we died, people would probably bash any of us, thinking of us as idiots. She was human, for Christ's sake, absolutely human.

And yes, this hit me harder than Diana too.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

person3 said:


> She may have been on drugs. Drug addicts are in the throes of a horrible disease and its NOT about being irresponsible. That's like calling a dp person irresponsible because they're too anxious to leave the house and go to work.


Though drugs may be addicting...being on drugs is a choice NOT a disease. You CHOOSE to do drugs. You don't choose to have a disease like cancer or heart disease. Comparing a drug addict to someone with a disease is ridiculous.

And you can't really compare a drug addict to someone with DP, either. If I pick up a crack pipe and light it I am making a concious choice to put that poison into my body. I did not make a concious choice to become DP. DP is something that, to an extent, is beyond our realm of control. How can you say someone on drugs is not irresponsible? Especially when doing it around their children? How is that even comparable to someone with DP?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

invisible.ink said:


> person3 said:
> 
> 
> > She may have been on drugs. Drug addicts are in the throes of a horrible disease and its NOT about being irresponsible. That's like calling a dp person irresponsible because they're too anxious to leave the house and go to work.
> ...


I agree with this. People have free will and should also have a sense of responsibility for the choices and decisions they make.

I couldn't care less that she died, and I"m just being honest. It's just that I don't generally care about anyone dying who I either don't know personally or don't respect in some way. It's not that I'm happy that she's dead. I just don't care one way or the other except that now it's going to be annoying to have to listen to my fellow office-workers go on about this for weeks to come.

I'm not going to pass judgement on the woman because I didn't exactly follow her life, but I mean, really, as far as I can tell, she was a gold digger who was initially given the "one-up" in her life, being born white, attractive, and then landing a job as one of the wealthiest models. So No, I never "felt sorry" for the woman.

But hey, if some people watched her show and feel moved that she has passed, then that's the way they feel. I'm not on here to argue with them about the merits of certain types of grief. Just, for me, I'm pretty darn unmoved. But in any case, we're all God's creatures. RIP Anna.

s.

P.S. And for those who might say, "Well, why even post in this thread then you little antagonizer." I'd say that i'm only doing it because everyone seemed to be jumping on Invis. Ink, and I'm basically just saying, "Well, I can see his point."


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

~~~


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

miss_starling said:


> Addiction is a disease, that is why the medical community take responsibility for helping people over come it. Addiction is one of the worst things you can have in your life, and we are all addicted in one way or another.


I don't buy this at all. People make their own choices. If someone gets addicted to heroin, it's their CHOICE. I know that some people have tougher lives than others. So yeah, some poor inner-city child with a crack-addicted mother, who is addicted to the drug even before they're born...okay, they don't have a choice. But if you're over a certain age...like, around 16...you make the choice to do it. It may be unfortunate. And some people have sad lives that can lead to drug or alcohol addiction, and one can feel sympathy for these people and their plight. But, it's still a choice. It isn't a disease.

And I don't agree that it's one of the worst things in life. Abject poverty, TRUE mental illnesses, blindness, paralysis, cancer, are only a few things that I'd say are _far_ worse than addiction. Addiction at least is something that can be overcome.

s.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

sebastian said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > person3 said:
> ...


Thanks Sebastian. And by the way, I'm a girl. lol 
I do agree that it's tragic, because everyone deserves life. I'm just saying that she was being irresponsible and I don't feel bad for her because it was her own stupid choice that led to her demise. I do feel bad for her daughter, though.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

miss_starling said:


> Thing is that even if she had a good start to life, she had some type of internal struggle, otherwise she wouldn't have done drugs, binge, marry an old man for money. So I feel for her because she was someone who had ambition but looked in the wrong place.


But, everyone usually has some sort of internal struggle. Some people are stronger and overcome their difficulties. If anyone took "the easy path" in life, it would be this woman. She had everything handed to her in terms of her being a "gorgeous" model (I use parenthesis because I found her repulsive, but I recognize that most people found her attractive), born white in the wealthiest 95 percentile in the world, and she basically only "lived the high life" because it was easier to marry some rich oil tycoon and live off of society's obsession with the rich and the beautiful and the disgustingly crass.

I'm sure there were a lot of other people who died that day that _didn't_ perpetuate a kind of cultural poison, that none of us are lamenting right now.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

invisible.ink said:


> Thanks Sebastian. And by the way, I'm a girl. lol


I guess the avatar was a dead give away. Sorry. :lol:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

sebastian said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Sebastian. And by the way, I'm a girl. lol
> ...


It's okay. Honest mistake. lol
And like Sebastian said, I don't buy the whole "addiction is a disease" thing. 
I smoke and I'm addicted. But I don't tell people I have a disease. I made the choice to light the first cigarette that inevitably led to my addiction. And I still have the choice to quit. It is hard to quit but that does not make it a disease. You can't simply "quit" cancer or schizophrenia.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Anna Nicole's death....

Who's Anna Nicole? *Yawns*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

///


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Good point Miss Starling. I agree with you. Not to say one disease is any worse than the other. But it's important to keep awareness of mental illness and addiction and get people to quit comparing them to physical diseases. The reason I make the connection is that mental illness and addiction are often not separate entities. If ever. Everyone I know that is addicted to drugs (heroin, crack/cocaine, etc) basically can't even live with themselves without the drugs. Their anxiety/depression/etc is so out of control compacted by the addictions that they don't know how to get themselves out of it. I agree that some people are just stupid and should never have gotten themselves in these positions to begin with. But life happens and often you don't even think about what you're doing until it's way too late.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Of course they blame themselves for it...they are the ones to blame because they made the choice.
They are only victims because they victimize themselves. No one is forcing them to be drug addicts. They may have grown up in circumstances that made them predisposed to becoming drug addicts but they still made the choice to go down that path rather than rise above it.
As someone coming from a home with drug addicted parents, I chose to not go that way and learn from my parents mistakes. Unless someone literally injects you with heroin against your will, you make the choice to become addicted to that drug.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

[][]


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Schizophrenia is totally different from drug addiction. Nobody chooses to be schizophrenic.
A drug user seeking help to break the addiction? Sure, I have compassion for them.
But someone who continues to do drugs using the excuse that it is a "disease" when it clearly is not, and does nothing to try to break the habit and continually plays the role of "victim": of course I have no sympathy.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

===


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

My point is that it is a choice, regardless if someone uses it as a way of coping.
And even if your mother's schizophrenia was caused by the fact that she couldn't deal with her emotions she did not choose it. The same way none of us choose to be depressed or DP'ed.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

===


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

/.,/.,/.,/.,


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

The only bad news from this situation is that she hadn't died sooner.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't blame my parents in the least. In fact, I harbor no hard feelings toward them whatsoever. We have a wonderful relationship now that they have cleaned up their act. I just used them as an example to show that regardless of what kind of background you come from you can overcome it and it shouldn't be used as an excuse.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

And I don't mean to argue with you, Starling. Just voicing my opinion on the whole addiction "disease" thing.  
I'm sorry you had problems with your mom. I'm sure she never meant to hurt you. But I won't pretend to understand what you went through because everyone's struggle is different and unique.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Fant?me said:


> The only bad news from this situation is that she hadn't died sooner.


Welcome to the *"supportive"* forum Fant?me :lol:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

When I said "they" I meant drug addicts in general. I wasn't referring to my parents. They haven't done drugs in years and we do have a wonderful relationship.
I'm not contradictory. You just misunderstood.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

yyy


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

fight fight fight fight!... yay i love cat fights... Meowwww "throws his paw at you both*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I need to put my claws in the ashtray.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Yeah, I need to put my claws away.
> 
> I just find *you* uncompassionate and insincere and that pisses me off.


"you" being who?  I'm a compassionate guy... *feels cold and alone*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

AAAAAAARRRRGGGGh


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

You've wasted too much of your life being compassionate?


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

We all have our own way of dealing with our problems.
It is a tragedy when anyone dies, because it means a part of us has died in a way
We are all in this world together.
Compassion is a beautiful thing.

Crystal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

*Crystal*... I like you, you're one of the nicest people on this site... because you're allegiant to yourself.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you Darren,

You are very kind

Crystal


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

crystal said:


> Thank you Darren,
> 
> You are very kind
> 
> Crystal


Seems it takes one to know one


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Hope you read the poem BTW.



Sorry what was that?

I was busy waiting for you reply to :



> You've wasted too much of your life being compassionate?



It take effort to write while dyslexic...


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Yeah, I need to put my claws away.
> 
> I just find you uncompassionate and insincere and that pisses me off.


I'm not uncompassionate and I'm definitely not insincere. I don't understand why you're angry because I'm not. I thought we were having a friendly debate and none of it was aimed at you in the beginning anyway. I was just disputing the fact that drug addiction should be viewed as a disease. Of course I wouldn't want my parents to do drugs. How is that a bad thing?
Trust me, I had a lot of compassion for my mother once she finally owned up to her mistakes. It's when drug abuser's blame others that I have no compassion. Of course I have compassion for their problems but not for the fact that they do drugs in itself.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It's so easy to laugh it's so easy to hate, it takes strength to be gentle and kind. (The Smiths).


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Crystal is straight with sincere passion; she?s pure light? and so deserves pure respect? something I don?t believe I could offer her.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

The girl cutting my hair last night mentioned that Anna Nicole died and it didn't phase me one iota. The first thing that came to mind was that she necked her self with drugs.

Oh, BTW, my second cousins father in-law died of a massive heart attack - does that shock you?!?!

Seriously, go down to your cities children's hospital and watch a families anguish whilst waiting for their toddler to die with some terminal illness - that will put things into perspective!

Celebrities have fantastic choices in their lives and if they fuck up, that's their fault. It's sad, but I don't get why people freak when they hear this stuff about someone they don't know. It's as if they believe these stars are immortal and immune to life's tragedies.

I'm with Seb and Invisible Ink on this one.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Is a normal life worth more than a celebrity life?


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

well put. hold your mighty anna nicole up in such high esteem next time you step over some homeless person on the street.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

*edit my life*


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

*holds a cold bucket of water handy*... easy guy.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

well i sure as hell don't.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I know it's over, it never really began but in my heart it was real.
(Smiths)


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

Right I?m retiring to bed? play nice.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

i was actually referring to the post above yours. I just found it amusing to ignore the fact that you squeaked a post between.

Why do we care so much about this single person? How has this reached 5 pages and there isn't a single thread about your suffering universal man.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:arrow:


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

miss_starling said:


> Is a normal life worth more than a celebrity life?


Of course not.

I was just a little surprised at peoples reactions.

No hard feelings miss_starling 

Actually, the only life that wouldn't be worth much, in my eyes that is, is the life that belonged to a person who'd (God forbid) ever consider touching my children or wife. In that scenario I wouldn't be waiting for Karma or God to intervene. The [email protected]#[email protected]$ would wish they were dead if I got half a chance to get near them.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> Well, thanks for assuming that I treat homeless people with no respect.
> 
> People are people, I'd like to think they are equal.


I do agree with miss starling on this one.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> I admit, I realise I was probably getting at you Invisible because you remind me of my sister.
> 
> Her dad was a drug addict, and although she doesn't condemn addicts, I feel she condemns me.
> 
> I would like to improve my relationship with my sister...I always found her insincere towards me, and I just can't do superficial relationships. So I really struggle with finding sisterly love and it's something I want to improve.


It's okay, Starling. I apologize if I seemed like I was uncompassionate.



> Do you see Invisible.ink as your wife in this situation?


What do you mean by this?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

sebastian said:


> P.S. And for those who might say, "Well, why even post in this thread then you little antagonizer." I'd say that i'm only doing it because everyone seemed to be jumping on Invis. Ink, and I'm basically just saying, "Well, I can see his point."


And here's the proof. He saw you as a sort of brother he wanted to stick up for.

I feel I'm getting too close to the truth here.

It hurts a little.

It makes me the bitch, bully and wife-beater.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't see you as a bitch at all. You were just trying to prove a point, that's all. I don't think that makes you mean.
Are you unable to have children, Starling? (If you don't mind me asking. I'm not trying to be rude.)


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:arrow:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

LOL. I can relate to that. The bitch part, I mean.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> "I wasn't born a bitch, men made me that way".


What comes around; goes around.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

It?s simple? men and women are ?people?, they can function the same.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

homosexuality proves my point.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Just a few points. Haven't read every post here.

1. I was shocked, as it seems impossible that Smith's son dies, then SHE dies in such short order and at such a young age. My guess however is she may have had a heart attack. I'm sure drugs, drastic weight changes, Rx drugs, and apprently drugs for the flu she was taking kicked off the end. They noted her heart was enlarged. Also an early warning sigh for a heart attack in women is "flu-like symptoms."

I read that it will be several weeks before they figure this out.

2. Smith represents different things to different people. I was never interested in her myself. I didn't follow her life. The thing that also surprises me however is there are three men in line claiming to be her daugher's father. Interesting that one of them is the 69 year old husband of 90 year old Z Zah Gabor ... how to you spell that name?

3. Most surprising was she did not come from "humble beginnings." I read this in the NYTimes and a few other places. She claims she came from some tiny town when in reality (and I believe this is true) she was born Middle Class in Dallas, Texas. Dallas is a very cosmopolitan town.

4. Re: addiction. I don't know enough about it, but I do believe in *certain people* once a drug is taken, it is virtually impossible to stop it. Even when one has stopped, it can dog a person his/her entire life. Just as anorexia changes brain chemistry and perpetuates its damaging behavior, so does heroin, nicotine, etc.

There have been a myriad of neurological studies on the brain that indicate that in some people there is a greater tendency to get addicted. A fascinating article recently noted that a man who had a stroke? completely lost his desire for smoking. Has NO desire to smoke after years. They are examining that area of the brain ... forgot what it's called.

Also, I believe with certainty that many mentally ill people self-medicate with drugs, and can then become addicted. This is called "dual diagnosis" and it is a helluva thing to deal with. I believe those with bipolar (which I have no doubt is a medical illness) are FIVE times more likely to beccome alcoholic.

5. Also, re: mental illness. If we don't recgonize it as a medical disorder, which it is, we will never get the help we need. And I believe firmly -- not attacking anyone here -- and there is clear proof re: this that schizophrenia is a medical disorder, as are many mental illnesses. It involves not only social dysfunction, hallucinations, but congitive disorders. It runs in families.

But I know many schizoprhenics who when they recieve the proper treatment (but not everyone responds well -- there is no cure) can be productive members of society. I don't know how to reconcile "uncontrolled" schizophrenic behavior with actual cruelty displayed by someone with this disorder.

My mother had SOMETHING wrong with her, Paranoid Personality, or Borderline, or who knows, and was vicious. But she was a psychiatrist and I believe had insight into herself, so I don't understand her cruelty. I can't separate the illness from the cruelty, how much control she had. I will never understand her anymore than anyone else who ever knew her.

6. I also believe we are imperfect human beings, all of us. Some are better parents, some are average, and some are awful. But in my case again, my mother was an atheist, hated men, a rabid feminist, a career woman and no mother to me, hated my father, threw him out of the house and he LEFT happily.

I don't hate men and I'm nothing like her in any respect, save I did get a great cultural education from her, etc.

I wonder about my father. I know HE was incapable of love, so I don't know that I can blame him for abadoning me.

I do have problems w/relationships w/women and men. I prefer the company of men to women.

7. Again Re: Anna Nicole. I can see how some can connect with her very strongly, others not at all. It depends on a lot of things and there is nothing wrong with that.

However what I have also read about the reaction to her death is that this is like watching a train wreck. We don't want to look, but we can't look away.

I am interested in the psychology of what went on with this woman, but for all intents and purposes I can't compare her say to Marylin Monroe, or Judy Garland, or even Princess Diana. She was like none of these fragile women who were damaged and self-destructive. I think (and I'm not certain that Smith craved the lime-light. Her career essentially was to be seen -- she had her own reality show. She was "selling herself" and I don't know what to make of her marrying an 89 year old billionaire.

8. I think what every child needs, and I didn't get this, is unconditional love and support. A strong loving environment with stimulation, discipline (appropriate), excellent role models, etc. Milan to me comes off as such a parent. So do others here, I forget all the names.

But not all of us got anything near that.

I don't know about A.N. Smith. We'll learn more as time goes on. I don't like that she dishonestly portrayed herself as a "rags to riches" story when she wasn't. And the only modeling she did was for Playboy, and briefly for Guess. Later she became to drugged up to work with. Again, there will be more news to come.

I am curious about her psychology, and also the psychology of how people have reacted to her life and her death.

That's what makes this interesting.

And everyone's feelings/observations here seem valid in terms of their own lives and experiences.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh, one interesting aspect of AN Smith's personality is she literally tried to recreate herself sort of in the image of Marylin Monroe. Her name was Vicki Lynn something. Again, she changed the details of her life. She became deeply involved in the celebrity scene and was deeply into drugs.

Bottom line, to me, this says she was disturbed. Some can clearly identify with this, and are obviously going to react more to her death than others who don't understand.

The woman couldn't have been well-adjusted. On the other hand I believe she has a half-sister who hasn't communicated with her in 10 years who seems to be just a regular person.

Who knows?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

My point is that abnormality is not always a negative thing in my opinion.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The first thing I thought when I heard that she had died was that I wondered whether she had been bumped off by a hitman because I heard that the family of the old fella she married were contesting his will so they might have wanted to get rid of her.

Maybe I watch too many films


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

> My point is that abnormality is not always a negative thing in my opinion.


No, I'm not saying it is negative. It just IS. But I don't think if you ask anyone with a mental illness they will say they are enjoying it. And if something hinders both social and occupational functioning, and the individual experiencing it is miserable and seeking some form of help, well, I don't see that as positive.

I noted a poll here, and I voted in it with the majority, that many would give up sex to be rid of their DP. I would, and I love sex, love, intimacy, but this illness has stolen that away from me.

There is also a belief that those who are mentally ill may have a different approach to things which allows them to be more artistic, or think deeper thoughts, be more creative. Say John Nash who was schizophrenic but who was a genius at mathematics. I'd say these individuals are an exception to the rule. But I can't say any were happy.

There are other great thinkers and contributers to "leaps in thought" who are NOT mentally ill. Some may be "eccentric", but say Einstein, I think he rather enjoyed life.

The question is, as I've said a billion times, the brain is infinitely complex. I don't know when, if ever, we will totally figure it out. But I did read an article in a med journal that said ONE form of autism can be treated by gene therapy. That is pretty astounding considering a few decades ago, autism was blamed on poor mothering skills.

And the other thing, mental illness is never as glamourous as they protray it in the media -- in drama, say. And it is frequently the butt of jokes.

Yes, I come from a more medical POV, but I have been through psychoanalysis (and I'm sorry to say, it was 5 wasted years). I have seen the "system" of psychiatry, the evolution of it for all of my life essentially ... for 48 years, give or take.

My POV evolves as medicine evolves.

And again, none of this is RIGHT or WRONG, it just IS. I don't see how we can ignore the neurological studies of the brain that occur worldwide. It is astounding the number of RESEARCHERS who know about depersonalization for instance vs. idiot psychiatrists.

I have dim view of the mental health profession, even medicine, yet I do admire certain researchers.

There are no easy answers.

But true, as I said, our take on ourselves, and our take on the behavior of others is influenced by who we are. We all can contribue to understanding ourselves with these different POVs.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Pablo said:


> The first thing I thought when I heard that she had died was that I wondered whether she had been bumped off by a hitman because I heard that the family of the old fella she married were contesting his will so they might have wanted to get rid of her.
> 
> Maybe I watch too many films


LOL. The dispute doesn't end here. Pablo I think you watch too many films. It would seem Anna was having an affair when she was married to the old guy, but now there is a question of her baby.

One thing that is intersting is they want to test HER DNA to be sure she's the mother! This is all purely legal. Crazy stuff about the baby being switched at birth. But unfortunately this rangling can only hurt the child.

I agree though, if someone made a movie of this -- which they will -- no one would believe it anyway!


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

miss_starling said:


> Dreamer said:
> 
> 
> > The woman couldn't have been well-adjusted. On the other hand I believe she has a half-sister who hasn't communicated with her in 10 years who seems to be just a regular person.
> ...


I'm only saying that in terms of inheritance. The sister seems mentally healthy and completeley different from Anna. I am not judging the sister, I don't know her. But seriously, what would you do, if you are just an average person, such as this woman's sister, who for some reason (I imagine a huge conflict) doesn't communicate, and then is suddenly said, "Here you take care of this child?"

Also, when paternity is established, the child would automatically go to the father, I would think.

I am only saying this in referring to environmental factors. I don't know the details of either woman's life, I'm just saying, why is one sister more "normal", and the other "Anna" less so? They are HALF-sisters. Perhaps one parent had problems, was less supportive, etc.

That sister has no obligation to take that child if she doesn't want to, and how would that be good for the child? As noted there is a weird suspicion that the child may not even be NICOLE's, that this particular baby was switched. I think it's absurd, but there is something legal pending where they want Anna's DNA, the baby's DNA, and the DNA of the three men claiming they are the father. Would make a difference to the sister no doubt.

Poor baby is all I can say.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Pablo said:


> The first thing I thought when I heard that she had died was that I wondered whether she had been bumped off by a hitman because I heard that the family of the old fella she married were contesting his will so they might have wanted to get rid of her.
> 
> Maybe I watch too many films


And here's the thing. The CHILD was born before Anna Nicole died. The child could potentially inherit the old guy's money. So offing Nicole wouldn't serve anyone any purpose. And again there are two or is it THREE? now I'm confused, other wealthy men in line to claim the child, which was probably part of the reason for the lawsuit by the old guys son? Is it his son? Or some very close relative.

They have apparently found no violence perpetrated upon her. I don't think murder is in anyone's mind (save the writers of Law and Order at this very moment).

I'm going to bet she had a heart attack. Or an adverse reaction to the combination of medications she was on. I think they found no pills in her stomach however.

Again, I HATE CONSPIRACIES, LOL.
First thing I thought of was drug overdose/suicide from depression (her son's death and/or post-partum) and/or heart failure.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Well, one of the things I read this morning.
It is an interesting story to me. I do want to know what happened. I like mysteries and psychology. And I want the truth.

*Autopsy Gives No Fast Clues to Smith?s Death
NEW YORK TIMES
By JAMES BARRON
Published: February 10, 2007*

As a medical examiner on one coast conducted an autopsy and a judge on another coast ordered her body preserved for 10 days, Anna Nicole Smith monopolized the gaudy, gossipy celebrity stage yesterday as she had tried to do in life.

The medical examiner in Broward County, Fla., called her death ?sudden, unexpected and unexplained,? but said more tests were needed to determine the cause. Ms. Smith, 39, a former Playboy model who became a pop-culture punch line in the 1990s after she married an octogenarian tycoon, was found dead Thursday in a hotel suite in Hollywood, Fla.

Yesterday was a day of almost nonstop coverage by cable television networks, and a day when a third man said he could have fathered Ms. Smith?s 5-month-old daughter, not either of the two men already fighting over paternity.

It was a day when the police chief whose officers were dispatched to the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino put to rest a rumor that had swirled in the scramble for details on Ms. Smith?s final days ? that her companion, Howard K. Stern, was flushing away drugs when paramedics arrived.

The chief, Charlie Tiger of the Seminole Police Department ? which had jurisdiction because the hotel is on Indian land ? said, ?None of our officers who arrived on scene saw anything like that.?

The medical examiner said only prescription drugs were found in the room.

And it was a day when even Ms. Smith?s hardscrabble childhood underwent revision. ?She didn?t come from a small town, as she said she did,? her mother, Virgie Arthur, said on ?Good Morning America.?

Ms. Smith had claimed the small town of Mexia, Tex., about 80 miles south of Dallas, as her birthplace. Ms. Arthur said she once asked Ms. Smith why she had reinvented her biography: ?You?re born in Houston, a middle-class family. Why do you tell that story??

?She said, ?Mom, nobody wants to read books or see people on TV concerning, you know, middle-class girl found a rich millionaire and married him. There?s not a story in that,? ? Ms. Arthur recalled. ?She said, ?The story is I come from rags to riches, and so that?s what I?m going to tell.? ?

Ms. Arthur said Ms. Smith told her, ? ?Mom, if my name is out there in the news, good or bad, doesn?t matter, good or bad, I make money, so I?m going to do whatever it takes.? ?

Ms. Arthur blamed drugs for her daughter?s death. ?I think she had too many drugs, just like Danny,? she said, referring to Ms. Smith?s 20-year-old son, who died last fall while visiting Ms. Smith and her newborn daughter in the hospital in the Bahamas, ?and I tried to warn her about drugs and the people that she hung around, and she didn?t listen.?

In California, the judge in the paternity case over Ms. Smith?s daughter, Dannielynn, denied a request for immediate DNA samples from Ms. Smith?s body. The judge, Robert Schneider of Los Angeles County Superior Court, also turned down a request for custody from Larry Birkhead, an ex-boyfriend who is contesting Mr. Stern?s paternity.

The judge ordered that Ms. Smith?s body not be disposed of until Feb. 20, when he scheduled a hearing to decide the paternity claims. He could order DNA samples then.

Mr. Stern is listed on the girl?s birth certificate as the father. But yet another man said yesterday that he might be the father. Prince Frederick von Anhalt, 59, who is married to the actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, 90, told The Associated Press that he and Ms. Smith had had an affair since the mid-1990s.

?If you go back from September,? when Ms. Smith gave birth, Prince Frederick said, ?she wasn?t with one of those guys; she was with me.?

He told The A.P. that he met Ms. Smith when she approached him and Ms. Gabor at the Plaza Hotel in New York. He said this was during Ms. Smith?s 14-month marriage to the Texas oil billionaire J. Howard Marshall II, who died in 1995 at 90.

In Florida, officials provided some details about the scene in Ms. Smith?s hotel room when paramedics arrived. Chief Tiger said there was no evidence of a crime. And the Broward County medical examiner, Dr. Joshua Perper, said he had ruled out blows to her body or asphyxiation as possible causes of death.

He said that more tests would have to be done to establish why Ms. Smith died.

Dr. Perper said that she had apparently been sick for several days with flulike symptoms. But he said the autopsy had shown only ?subtle findings? in her heart and gastrointestinal tract. He said she had a bruise on her back from a minor fall in the bathroom several days ago.

He said there were medications but no illegal ones in her room, and no pills in her stomach. He said the authorities had compiled a long list of prescription drugs she was taking.

*Jessica Seubert and Lisa Mu?oz contributed reporting.*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I was bored before I even began (The Smiths).


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

miss_starling said:


> Dear Dreamer,
> What you write is interesting, definately the opposite of what I think. I am familiar with medical thinking to an extent, but not in sucha scientific was as yourself, as my course was clinical.
> 
> I prefere to judge the symptoms before the illness.
> ...


Well, it's fine for us to disagree.

What I mean by happiness is pretty basic -- living a normal life, accomplishing your goals, making love, having a family, having children, having a career you love. I don't have any of that. My anxiety/DP/DR/depression/background have affected all of these things severely. I'm not sure what YOU mean by happiness? Peace of mind. Love.

I can't compare myself to Ana Nicole Smith's family, or anyone else's suffering, and I'm not sure what you mean by disowning one's family. My parents essentially disowned me and I'm not happy about that but there's nothing I can do about it. I'm doing the best I can. Always have. Always tried to contribute something to society.

But I'm sad, afraid, lonely. I don't know if I've ever been truly happy for more than short periods of time. Just FEELING life, enjoying a beautiful sunset without it being distorted by DR. Enjoying my dogs -- I hug them and can't feel them. Etc., etc. Enjoying a hot bath is difficult -- I feel more DP as I can't tell the difference between the water and my skin.

I'm not quite sure what you're saying?

And true, I don't buy a good bit of the spiritual if it involes poltergeists and the like, but if someone convinced me of it, if I ever experienced it, well, I'd be convinced. However, that is merely my POV. As noted all of my research leads to certain conclusions about mental illness in general and mine in particular.

Nature/Nurture. And we'll probably never figure it all out.

And sadly for me, though I no longer really dwell on the existential with fear, I have always said (though I am agnostic, not atheist), if God came to me right now, knocked on my door, I'd say, "OK, great, but where did YOU come from?"

That is how I think. That is who I am.
You are the product of your Nature and Nurture as I am. There's nothing wrong or righ about that, again it just IS. And I don' t understand why someone wouldn't want a tad of happiness in one's life.

Confused by that.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

miss starling said:


> You're gonna think I'm crazy but we are like two types of The Great Mother.
> 
> Don't take it the wrong way, but the terrible Great Mother is like ridiculously intelligent:
> 
> ...


You won't believe this, but I played Glinda in Community Theatre in the musical of "The Wizard of Oz", LOL. Wish I had a pic. Honest to God! "Come out, come out, wherever you are, and meet the young lady who fell from a star ... " But I was the Good Witch of the North (I don't recall the details of all of those stories). I did read some of the Baum stories as a child. I know I was from the North in the play, lol. Dorothy's house landed on the Wicked Witch of the East, and the Witch with revenge was her sister the Wicked Witch of the West (with the flying monkeys). :shock:

Also, I have been interested in archetypes sp? and more interesting "The Collective Unconscious". I think some of Jung does fit into who we are. I find common mythology fascinating, rising out of such disparate cultures. I loved "The Mythic Image" and "The Hero of a Thousand Faces" by Joseph Cambpell sp? But again, I can fit some of this into evolutionary terms, and into the similarity of our brains, our instincts, our needs, our need for myth and legend, a desire for answers, the spiritual.

I was very interested in Freud and Jung when I was in Uni. I'm certainly not saying either of them or other great philosophers should be dismissed out of hand. I guess, I have my own general concept of what this crazy ol' world is all about and find that there is a grain of truth or insight in a lot of ideas out there.

Some things, I simply don't buy.



> Don't take it the wrong way, but the terrible Great Mother is like ridiculously intelligent:


Hey I don't mind that, LOL. Also, my ideas of how men and women relate, the myths and legends of the Mother Goddess, the cult of the Virgin Mary, Eve, etc. These certainly reflect, as I've said what I believe to be our biological imperatives as men and women. Neither good nor bad, they just ARE.

If anything the concepts you discuss could be a more graceful, literary way of expressing what we are, and we can't separate all of the wonderful mysterious things we come up with from our wonderful mysterious brains. I guess I see it that way.

There is lot to be said of myth, legend, fairytales. And I buy some of Freud, not a LOT, but some. Jung as well. They all have truth in their messages. Cloaked, yes.

But if I'm the Great Mother ... not terrible though ... I would be happy today, just to have a child. And I don't. That is the simple happiness I speak of. And a loving husband.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I've been playing Phil Collins lately. "No Jacket Required" -- yes some may puke, but it is music of MY life. This song hits home for me these days.

"Take that look of worry I am an ordinary man
They don't tell me nothing so I find out all I can

There's a fire that's been burning right outside my door
I can't see but I feel it and it helps to keep me warm
So I, I don't mind, no I, I don't mind

Seems so long I've been waiting, still don't know what for
There's no point escaping I don't worry any more
I can't come out to find you, I don't like to go outside
They can turn off my feelings like they're turning off the light
But I, I don't mind, no I, I don't mind

So take, take me home, 'cause I don't remember
Take, take me home, 'cause I don't remember
Take, take me home, oh, no
'Cause I've been a prisoner all my life
And I can say to you

Take that look of worry, mine's an ordinary life
Working when it's daylight, sleeping when it's night

I've got no far horizons, I don't wish upon a star
They don't think that I listen, oh, but I know who they are
And I, I don't mind, no I, I don't mind

So, take, take me home, 'cause I don't remember
Take, take me home, 'cause I don't remember
Take, take me home, 'cause I don't remember
Take, take me home, oh, no
Well I've been a prisoner all my life
And I can say to you, but I don't remember

Take, take me home, 'cause I don't remember"

*I guess ... "There's no place like home." and I've never been able to find it. That is happiness for me. Cornball but true.*
Nite


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

synchronicity :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Last thing, now I want to know about this woman damnit.

Well, per Wikipedia, it sounds as though Anna Nicole had a rather crappy life. I also believe she took her own life. She had talked of suicide before and had apparently been found face down in her swimming pool.

The death of her son was her final devastation I think. There is such a thing as "broken heart syndrome" -- I'd have to look it up. But someone can die of heart failure after extreme grief/stress. She had a mix of so much crap in the past several years it's really no surprise.



> She was born Vickie Lynn Hogan on November 28, 1967 in Houston, Texas.[3] She was the daughter of Donald Eugene Hogan (born July 12, 1947) and Virgie Mae Tabers (born July 12, 1951),[4] who were married on February 22, 1967.[5]
> 
> *Her father then left the family; he and Virgie were divorced November 4, 1969.*
> 
> ...


These are "the early years ..." which don't sound so wholesome to me. Good God.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Dreamer said:


> I've been playing Phil Collins lately. "No Jacket Required" -- yes some may puke, but it is music of MY life. This song hits home for me these days.


 I like that song to. I think he wrote that about a guy that was in a mental insitution and had amnesia or something like that. But that's a vague memory and i cant remember where i read that.

About anna nicole smith i think she killed herelf for sure. With all the crap that's gone on in her life and her son dying there awile ago i really couldnt blame her. All it would take would be a few more pill's then normal and that's it the pain is over.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

comfortably numb said:


> Dreamer said:
> 
> 
> > I've been playing Phil Collins lately. "No Jacket Required" -- yes some may puke, but it is music of MY life. This song hits home for me these days.
> ...


Yup, Anna killed herself, no doubt. She could have combined all of the meds she was taking and over a period of time they made her crash. After her son's death, I don't think she thought she had much to live for. She probably couldn't even feel enough for her daughter. There is a huge family there though. I also think though she died without a Will! OMG.

Yes, I heard the song is about a man in a mental institution -- which makes it even more ... well something I can relate to (not that I've been in one). Some of the lines read that way. I hope this link works. It was on a farewell tour and starts out with a huge percussion intro to "Take Me Home". Seeing as how Collins was originally on drums, it's still amazing no one noticed his voice. I really love it. Peter Gabriel too, I love that style.

In this vidoe, Collins is doing damned well for 50 years old or whatever. It is amazing to see great performers give 500% every single time they perform. I don't go to concerts. Went twice as a young college kid as an usher and nearly went deaf. Usually all one hears is noise.

I'm something of a purist, although I know some performers give astounding live performances, and prefer recordings on my CD player. Also rather pricey though these days for a decent seat or place close enought to the stage, where again one goes deaf even with earplugs.

Phil Collins in concert: "Take Me Home"





And thank you Rozanne for your sweet comment.
D


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Genesis, Follow You Follow Me:





Kate Bush, Wuthering Heights:


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya i love phil collin's and i loved some of the peter gabriel genesis stuff as well. Salsbury hill is one of my favorite song's it's so trippy.

But i can definatly relate to the song take me home. Although i would have to say there are other song's that describe my life much better. The verve's a nothern soul would probley be the song id have to pick that describes my life the best. A sad song but there's hope there none the less.

Too bad i cant watch you tube because of my stupid slow internet connection. Damn i wish i had high speed.

As for anna nicole wasent she on diet pill's? If that's the case it could have been heart failure or something because just about every diet pill is a stimulant. The newer ones especially sibutramine are really bad for your heart no way in hell would i touch that one with a 10 foot pole. Also going by some of her interviews she was a drinker as well so that would add to the heart problem's.

Anyway i guess it will all come out in the toxicology report. I never watch the tabloid gossip crap though so i doubt ill hear about it on the news.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

comfortably numb said:


> Ya i love phil collin's and i loved some of the peter gabriel genesis stuff as well. Salsbury hill is one of my favorite song's it's so trippy.
> 
> But i can definatly relate to the song take me home. Although i would have to say there are other song's that describe my life much better. The verve's a nothern soul would probley be the song id have to pick that describes my life the best. A sad song but there's hope there none the less.
> 
> ...


Holy Potatoes, LOL.

Firstly Roz, I love Sting, always have, and I'm making this brief ( :shock: to all, LOL) as the Grammys are coming on and The Police are doing a reunion performance. I actually like some of the artistis up for awards as well. Grammy's are a good distraction.

Also, it is astounding who came out of Genesis. Peter Gabriel, yes, whom I love, and on of my favorite songs which is VERY difficult to get ahold of, I bought a CD from Europe (through amazon) is w/Kate Bush called "Downside Up, Upside Down" from the album "OVO".

And oh yes, Solsbury hill.... "my heart goes, boom, boom, boom ...." There was a time I swear Gabriel and Collins sometimes sounded alike, but Gabriel is more husky.

Anyway, then Mike Rutherford started "Mike and the Mechanics" and I love "All I Need is a Miracle" and didn't they do "In The Living Years" ...

Gotta go.

Also, yes, I'm certain Smith had heart failure. I think that's the key cause of death. And it came about from the weight yo-yoing the diet pills, Rx drugs, Rec drugs, drinking, etc. And of course she was suicidal.

And comfortably numb, I am so slow. I "discovered YouTube" last October when I FINALLY got DSL. Now I can't live without it.

The album of my life actually is Annie Lennox "DIVA" ... there are many songs in there that in a way reflect my life. I love the song "Why?" but there are a lot of other songs there, as I think there was a time I was a "legend in my livingroom".

I would give anything to be NOT DP/DR anxious, etc. AND (I ask so much) to be a back up singer for any of these artists I admire.

That was too long.

Roz, I have to look through all your vids, but they look good, I've always been a Collins, Gabriel, Sting (wow all these Brits, but they're great) fan. Also Elton John.

I so love my favorite music. I forget. I have to play it more often.

Numb, when you can, get DSL. I don't have a cable connection, but the DSL finally fit my budget and it is, as they say, "sweet", lol.

Love all,
Cheers,
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh, and comfortably numb, one of my favorite tunes is "Comfortably Numb" and one of my favorite albums of course is "Dark Side of the Moon." But "Comfortably Numb" -- well, there you've got it. "The Wall", etc.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

looking back at the first few threads all i'm thinking is..

compassion plz?


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Dreamer said:


> Oh, and comfortably numb, one of my favorite tunes is "Comfortably Numb" and one of my favorite albums of course is "Dark Side of the Moon." But "Comfortably Numb" -- well, there you've got it. "The Wall", etc.


 I actually think the best pink floyd tune is wish you were here. In fact that whole album is probley my favorite pink floyd album. It's a toss up between that and piper at the gates of dawn i dunno which would win out although they are both very different album's so it's hard to say.

Wish you were here was alot different then their previous album's in the fact that all the lyric's where very dark, nihilistic and spoke of a cold bleak world. Most of the album seem's to be inspired by syd's decent into madness so i guess that's why. RIP syd barrett.

I love dark side of the moon too but i always have to listen to it from one end of it to the other. Every song just flow's so perfectly into the next. Comfortably numb off the wall is one of my favorite pink floyd song's as well but i would have to say the wall is one of my least favorite pink floyd album's.



> looking back at the first few threads all i'm thinking is..
> 
> compassion plz?


 I would have to agree with you somewhat there. Some people just seem to write her off as a junkie. The thing is most people who do this have never taken junk (a generic term for any opiate) or a real addictive substance in their life. Nobody plan's on becoming a junkie you just wake up one day without junk and you feel sick. Even then it takes a few habit's a few times of kicking the stuff to really know what it's like.

All the same i would have to say alcohol is much worse then any illegal drug in regard's to addiction. Well with the possible exception of meth which i have never tried. With alcohol you are shagged if you don't quit and you are shagged if you quit. The withdrawal's from alcohol are a goddamn horror show and if youve been on it a long time you had better seek medical advice on how to get off it unless you want to suffer though the DT's or possibly even die.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

person3 said:


> looking back at the first few threads all i'm thinking is..
> 
> compassion plz?


The Grammys are boring, LOL.
Person, not sure re: what posts here were lacking in compassion -- I hope I haven't come across that way. Wow this is thread 8.

I didn't know much about Anna Nicole, know her more now and certainly see she was very troubled and in pain. I'm more curious re: the whole story now. I just didn't follow the woman. I think she was of more interest to men, but she apparently has a ton of fans.

Broken heart syndrome is called "stress cardiomyopathy" ... it sort of fits my general theory of her death. I honestly believe the actual cause of death was some sort of heart failure brought on by a million stressors -- her life, and various drugs. She was on antidepressants as I understand.

The sad thing about all of this is that this is the story of so many people in this world, it just so happens she was a celebrity, and I guess celebrities represent variations on ourselves to a degree, and yet, they aren't "real" -- their lives are so unbelievable.

At any rate, didn't mean to take this off on a music video fling. But Numb, no, I don't like the Wall, and you mention a lot of other great PF albums, but I must say that "Comfortably Numb" is one of my favorite tunes. Ah, I don't know why I remembered this, so is Todd Rundgren's "Hello It's Me" ... yup my favorite music is from my younger years. Motown as a child, 70s greats, 80s greats, and this includes disco! Groups like Earth, Wind and Fire as well.

I was in the grocery today and saw "The National Equirer", it is so odd, there was brief blurb about Anna Nicole Smith, somewhere, and a glam photo shot. Little did anyone know when that issue went to press...

What is shocking is how the world moves from one stunner to the next.

Sorry, just rambling.

Oh, CNumb, re: Dark Side of the Moon. Believe it or not, the first time I heard it was at a laser show in Hollywood! at the Observatory! They played the entire record (at the time) and did a show to it. When they got to "The Great Gig in the Sky" I was in tears. It seems their albums, the ones I'm most familiar with, are "stories" and indeed have to be listened to at one sitting. And invariably they get me to crying.

I think of Elton John's song for Marylin Monroe (again, I don't see Smith as anything like Marylin Monroe though Smith aspired to BECOME her), there's a line in "Goodbye Norma Jean" that goes, "Even when you died, the press they hounded you, .... [something missing here] ... wrote that Marilyn was found in the nude." Celbrities live the high life, and crash, and when they crash they can get beaten up real good whether they deserved it or not.

Oh, and Mama Cass Elliot, who died at a very young age ... she had a heart attack as the result of her obesity (fat around the heart, too much stress on it). But someone said, because she was obese she died from choking on a ham sandwich and that became an urban legend. Well she was Jewish and Jews don't eat pork, LOL. My GOD. Can't get a break. And I loved "The Mamas and the Papas" -- "California Dreamin'"

Nite,
D


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Dreamer, you are the last person I would think of in the "lacking compassion" category. I'm thinking of the people that are like "OMG ANNA IS DEAD WHO CARES!!! SHE IS SO STUPID!!" And to them I say "you're stupid, and no one will care when you die".


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

You have a point... I mean we're all human... and if we're to judge them... we deserved judgement ourselves... come to understand that what you assume of a person is normally false, stars don't see to be able to have a "brake" any where/any time... they've no sense of peace, something we can all take for granted...

Just look at this... 









What do you see? Do you see a person you might of once been jealous about... or a human being needed the help of others who sincerely care for her... then again, she might be totally fine... who am I to make a judgement?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

To be honest, I'd really like to have my head shaved like that, just once.

I admire her.

And no I am not a lesbian before you ask.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> And no I am not a lesbian before you ask.



Awww Not even BI? ... *says in a creepy tone of voice*... you'll get bonus points


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Wow, the Britney Spears thing. Same thing, to be honest, I couldn't tell you much about her save the song "Toxic" and that she's divorced and that she put her baby in her lap driving her car.

But I will put money on this.

What she did, is so ... strange ... I swear to God she is depressed. Seriously. I thought immediately of post-partum depression. First thought that hit me. And she's been through the mill. Every magazine I see where she's on the cover, she's crying.

She is ill, she should be in a psychiatric facility, not rehab. There is something seriously wrong with her and she needs help. That I'm certain of.

And I'm not calling her "whacko", I'm saying, the woman needs help.

I read that the hairdresser where she went to have her hair shaved off refused to do it. She would not shave Britney Spears hair off. That woman was stunned. And Britney did it herself there. For the Love of God, she needs help. She's hurting herself. I see self-mutilation in that act, seriously. And as EP says, I may be wrong, but I'd rather err on the side of "save this woman before she drowns."

Holy MOSES. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Did any one come across this:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah... selfish people suck


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Yeah... selfish people suck


Darren, I am going to go off topic here but sometimes I see myself as being selfish.
The reason being, I spend so much time hiding in myself that people who I love don't get all of me, sometimes they only get this guy who sits on the couch eagerly reading up on any information that might give me a clue as to what is going on with myself.
To me, that makes me selfish also.

3098


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

Are you really reading up this info for ?only? yourself? or to improve the bond you have with the people you love, the way I see it, you?ve made matters worse only to make them better? if you had not made them worse, then your chances of getting better would be less and you?d be closed off from people you love forever, that to me makes you a good man.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> Are you really reading up this info for ?only? yourself? or to improve the bond you have with the people you love, the way I see it, you?ve made matters worse only to make them better? if you had not made them worse, then your chances of getting better would be less and you?d be closed off from people you love forever, that to me makes you a good man.


Thank you Darren for raising that point, I have not looked at it from that angle.
I take comfort from your post.

3098


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm some what useful to people when i care about them.

You take care mate


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Did any one come across this:


OMG :shock:

All of these idiots hanging around her. You know, this is truly sick. And to be honest, this could be what's happening to Britteny sp? Spears. I can't make out this death now. Sort of sus as far as I can see. But she was so far gone. And pregnant when she was on these drugs? Her baby!

It looks like possibly generations of abuse. Her mother Virginia doesn't come off as a decent person, A. Nicole is a mess, her son was sick/addict?, and then this baby.

Yup, this is watching two train wrecks, and I don't like to watch it anymore. The world is absolutely sick. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, saying it?s ?shocking? it?s quite an understatement? I guess with every one looking up towards the ?stars? for guidance, these stars miss out on much love and understanding? to where they ?must? artificially create ?needed? emotions with drugs. She was in her own league and so ?lonely?? she couldn?t seek help from others, because others where seeking help from her ( Fans wanting her to make them happy) and so she can't be seen as being ?totally? responsible for her actions, it?s those whom where taking advantage of her to ?make money?.

I know you rather not watch it? but by avoiding this, more of this shite will carry on to happen? ignorance is far from blissful.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Dreamer said:


> Yup, this is watching two train wrecks, and I don't like to watch it anymore. The world is absolutely sick. :shock:


And the sickest thing is, people are still watching.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The problem is you don't know what it is before you start watching it.

On that note, I'm now going to find out what all the fuss is about and have a peek.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

delete


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I just looked at that "sexy model loses skirt on runway" clip.

It's just funny that the woman was perturbed that the damn thing came off. You could see just about everything anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> As for Britney, I have faith in her


*Rubs head*


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

miss_starling said:


> I just looked at that "sexy model loses skirt on runway" clip.
> 
> It's just funny that the woman was perturbed that the damn thing came off. You could see just about everything anyway. :roll:



Omfg... did you see her boobs bouncing? that's what it is all about!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

*Girls Getting Owned Badly by Mexican TV*

It's funny... but i shouldn't laugh... 






I mean: "The Handman Prank".... *Shakes head*, I like the funky tune though =P


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a penis?... and a banana one at that.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

erm... what was that?... *Cough*


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

You know how to play chess.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

*royal fork*


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

*takes the meds*... *licks the spoon* :wink:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2007)

See!!! we do have something in common!  ))) Huggies (((


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Uhhhh.....


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

:idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: No, it's gone..


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

'Unlucky'


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Such is life. Oh, well :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

What went?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

The usual. Thoughts and such.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

And they just "slipped" your mind? =P...

any how, see you guys... i'm off to sleep dreams =)


----------



## Coming?Back2Life (Oct 20, 2006)

well she was battling a family who had lost their loved one for the loved ones money... i think she got what was coming to her tbh :/


----------

